# 2010 Sentra SR Acceleration Knocking



## afau386 (Apr 17, 2010)

So I'm wondering if anyone else has heard or heard-of this type of noise. My wife and I bought a 2010 Sentra SR (CVT) back in late February. We've put about 1,000 miles on it since then and a couple weeks after buying it we started hearing a significant knocking sound (5 or 6 knocks) while accelerating after startup.

It will only make noise the first time you accelerate down the road after starting the car. If it's made the noise and you accelerate from any stop signs or lights it won't make the sound. If you shut the car off, start it right back up and go down the road it will make the noise once again. It's loud enough to hear over the radio.

We brought it to the dealer and they heard the noise. They admitted that they had no idea what the noise was but they "test drove all the new sentras on the lot and they all made the same sound." But they admitted that the noise in ours was a little more pronounced than the others.

We're going to take it to a rival Nissan dealership about 50 miles away and are thinking of having independent garages take a look to see what they think. Anyone else come across this type of noise?


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have a noise like that.....it will be interesting to read replies on this post as they come in...


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

it could be this :

http://www.nissanforums.com/b16-2007/145480-my-2008-nissan-sentra-2-0s.html

it sounds like mine after reading through this


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

i took my car in for a similar knocking noise. when coming to a stop or accelerating from the stop, you can hear a faint knock, one or sometimes two knocks. took it the dealer and said the axles were the cause and put some moly grease on them, somewhere. hasn't knocked yet.


----------

